# [emerge] Erreur de compilation des drivers NVIDIA (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je recompile les drivers NVIDIA suite à la mise à jour du kernel. J'obtiens l'erreur :

```
 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r2/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module
```

emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 donne le résultat suivant.

----------

## netfab

Tu dois avoir une autre erreur au dessus de ce message. Ce que tu nous montres là n'est qu'un message générique. Tu peux peut-être nous montrer le log complet ?

----------

## ghoti

netfab +1 

Un l33t devrait savoir ça depuis longtemps !  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tu as consulté les topics récents, en particulier, celui de rocky800_1 ?

Aucun rapport ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Tu dois avoir une autre erreur au dessus de ce message. Ce que tu nous montres là n'est qu'un message générique. Tu peux peut-être nous montrer le log complet ?

 

Oui, j'ai copié-collé un peu trop vite. L'erreur est la suivante :

```
*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
```

```
tux jerome # ls -lrt /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 26 juin  20:15 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2
```

Je ne comprends pas où est le problème. Il y a bien un thread à ce sujet mais aucune des solutions proposées ne fonctionne.

Edit : Ce n'est pas le même problème que pour rocky800_1.

----------

## netfab

Visiblement l'emerge --info de ta signature n'est pas à jour.

Vérifie les liens symboliques dans le(s) répertoire(s) suivant(s) :

```

$ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.3*

```

C'est par là que les eclass déterminent les sources utilisées.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Visiblement l'emerge --info de ta signature n'est pas à jour.

 

Non, puisque je n'ai pas pu lancer X sous le nouveau kernel.

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérifie les liens symboliques dans le(s) répertoire(s) suivant(s) :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2
```

----------

## netfab

Il te manque un lien symbolique à cet endroit. Tu devrais aussi avoir un lien comme ceci :

```

build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Il te manque un lien symbolique à cet endroit. Tu devrais aussi avoir un lien comme ceci :
> 
> ```
> 
> build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2
> ...

 

Non, il est bien là lui-aussi:

```
build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2
```

----------

## gulivert

Je ne sais pas si c'est la solution, mais à ta place je ferais un coup de make && make modules_install dans les sources du noyau afin de recompiler la bête et après ton problème risque fort de disparaître. On dirait qu'un truc à merder avec ton kernel du coup sa peut, ou pas, régler le problème.

Bonne chance.

----------

## Nirna

Ta version des drivers n'est pas compatible avec le noyau en question

Kernel et Hardware => pb drivers Nvidia et noyau 2.6.33

Tu peux prendre la version instable des drivers pour solutionner le problème.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Nirna wrote:*   

> Ta version des drivers n'est pas compatible avec le noyau en question
> 
> Kernel et Hardware => pb drivers Nvidia et noyau 2.6.33
> 
> Tu peux prendre la version instable des drivers pour solutionner le problème.

 

Merci.

----------

